# ON1 Photo RAW version 2021 for Desktop & Mobile – Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2020)

> Portland, OR – November 2, 2020 – ON1, developers of software applications and plugins for photographers, released an all-new ON1 Photo RAW for computers and mobile devices. The new version 2021 for computers includes new organizational tools, full integration of ON1 Portrait AI, numerous all-new creative features, many other workflow enhancements, and several new features in the integrated Photo RAW for Mobile app. The new versions include some incredible enhancements for all photographers, regardless of the type of photography they shoot.
> *Learn more about ON1 Photo RAW 2021*
> 
> *Professional Photos without the Hassle*
> The new ON1 Photo RAW 2021 for computers is the hassle-free, professional photo organizer, raw processor, layered editor and effects app. It’s perfect for those seeking an ultra-convenient all-in-one photo editing solution to produce high-quality results at a tremendous value. ON1 offers...



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm amidst a free trial of DXOs Photolab 4 now. Can anyone who has used both give their impressions on how they compare? 

-Brian


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 2, 2020)

" New Cameras –– ... Canon EOS R5 (uncompressed only), Canon EOS R6(uncompressed only) ..."

Bummer...


----------



## cayenne (Nov 2, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> " New Cameras –– ... Canon EOS R5 (uncompressed only), Canon EOS R6(uncompressed only) ..."
> 
> Bummer...




There is a "compressed"...? Sorry, not familiar with compressed....you mean jpg?

Who shoots jpeg when you have RAW available?

To each his own, but in this day in age when disk is incredibly cheap and available....I have to ask why?
C


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 2, 2020)

cayenne said:


> There is a "compressed"...? Sorry, not familiar with compressed....you mean jpg?
> 
> Who shoots jpeg when you have RAW available?
> 
> ...



I was reading this as 'it supports RAW but not CRAW (i.e. CR3)"... not jpg. The why is that you are still in raw but with a dramatically smaller file size.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 2, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I was reading this as 'it supports RAW but not CRAW (i.e. CR3)"... not jpg. The why is that you are still in raw but with a dramatically smaller file size.



I've never quite been able to figure out if CRAW loses data or not.

But in response to Cayenne, lots of people shoot jpeg; I typically shoot both. The JPEG is usually close enough; the RAW is a backup in case I goofed up and need to do post.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I've never quite been able to figure out if CRAW loses data or not.



My take is it's just about 1/2 the file size of RAW with a minor reduction in DR... but most that pixel peeped it said it's so close to RAW that it's hard to tell. With the FPS this camera can crank out it can make a huge difference shooting CRAW vs RAW. Although if you really want uncompressed to pull massive DR out of an image, than RAW is for you.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> My take is it's just about 1/2 the file size of RAW with a minor reduction in DR... but most that pixel peeped it said it's so close to RAW that it's hard to tell. With the FPS this camera can crank out it can make a huge difference shooting CRAW vs RAW. Although if you really want uncompressed to pull massive DR out of an image, than RAW is for you.



I figure if I'm going to bother with a bigass file, I should go whole hog and stick with RAW.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Nov 3, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I figure if I'm going to bother with a bigass file, I should go whole hog and stick with RAW.



That's where the misunderstanding is I think... it's not like CRAW is only 10% smaller... it's closer to half. So think jpg as base size, then craw is double that, and raw is double that (about 4x of jpg). A doubling (or halving) of file size adds up quickly.

Check this out for more info...








Canon R5 and R6 - File format comparison (RAW, CRAW, JPEG, HEIF)


Jeff Cable Photography, Canon, R5, R6, RAW, CRAW, JPEG, HEIF, File, Formats, Types, Resolution, Comparison




blog.jeffcable.com





I think the point of the original post I made is being lost. CR3 is not that new anymore, however not a lot of photo programs take advantage of it yet (even the current versions just released).


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 3, 2020)

*sigh* took plunge and bought as I've taken the time to learn it and it will support the R5 RAWs.. did the latest DXO trial and found the UI clunky and slow, but that may have been me not being familiar on how to tweak it. While technically perpetual license etc, they only put out updates 2-3 times in a year before you need to buy the next version for upgrades.. its bit of a strong sales tactic, but seems to be common among the lightroom alternatives. I still haven't tried capture one due to the costs.

There are a lot of good things about ON1 but shortcomings on some areas, esp around noise reduction and honestly the camera profiles are way off for the canon stuff. Can't tell you how many hours I spent pulling my hair out trying to figure that out. However learned about and started using the camera linear RAW profile and had much better success at creating my own default presets. I've only had about 15 mins on the new version so can't really comment if it's better than the previous.. many of the new things are irrelevant to me so far. Wish they'd focus on better noise reduction for when I'm pushing things.

the interesting/good things about ON1 are the effects tabs.. most are fluff to play with but some really powerful capabilities due to how each effect can be applied selectively via masks and use different blending modes... they also do layering.. so almost like a photoshop light in some ways. However, be careful as you can overdoo effects like over contrast/sharpen and end up with unnatural looks. 

I may change my mind after I kick the tires more.. but for now doesn't seem like a huge upgrade over 2020.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm amidst a free trial of DXOs Photolab 4 now. Can anyone who has used both give their impressions on how they compare?
> 
> -Brian



Greatly prefer DxO myself - all things being equal the de-noising DxO offers is world class.


----------

